# Took a couple pics with the 19s today



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

Enjoy!


----------



## allroad04 (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Turbo_Racer (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Took a couple pics with the 19s today (MexicanPsycho)*

Super http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Model ?


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Took a couple pics with the 19s today (Turbo_Racer)*

Looks nice! I am glad to see people modding these things. I had a wheel salesperson tell me once that he could not find a wheel that would clear the front caliper.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

As a middle aged white guy from suburbia, I can safely say that thing is f*ckin' Gangsta!
I really should get wheels for mine, but it's already a money pit. These things are like supermodels, hard on the wallet, but sooo worth it!


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

nice 
what et are those


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_As a middle aged white guy from suburbia, I can safely say that thing is f*ckin' Gangsta!
I really should get wheels for mine, but it's already a money pit. These things are like supermodels, hard on the wallet, but sooo worth it!

I thought the corrado was a money pit until I bought the allroad! its an awesome vehicle but too much for me so it will be for sale soon


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (MexicanPsycho)*

As a middle-aged white guy from suburbia, I can say I don't like the look at all. But, to each his own.
Enjoy!
Chris


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

It's a stock Allroad, with 19" wheels, and tinted windows. What's not to like? Looks good in black too.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (MexicanPsycho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MexicanPsycho* »_
I thought the corrado was a money pit until I bought the allroad! its an awesome vehicle but too much for me so it will be for sale soon









as a fellow corrado owner I think you just talked me out of an allroad with that single statement.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road_Ralley* »_
as a fellow corrado owner I think you just talked me out of an allroad with that single statement.









Imagine how I feel, a G60 MKII and an Allroad. I'm a sucker for punishment. Honestly there is a 90% chance my next family car will be Japanese, most likely a Lexus or Acura.


----------

